# Errore con emerge omnibook

## intilinux

Mi serve il modulo Omnibook per abilitare il Bluetooth su notebook Toshiba.

Ho provato con Emerge omnibook ma ho quest'errore:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-laptop/omnibook-20070211 to /

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

 * omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-sabayon/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-sabayon

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking omnibook-2.20070211.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211 ...

 * Preparing omnibook module

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/nbsmi.c:396: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:37: error: unknown field ‘owner’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:37: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:38: error: unknown field ‘get_brightness’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:38: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:39: error: unknown field ‘update_status’ specified in initializer

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:39: warning: initialization makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c: In function ‘omnibook_set_backlight’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:58: error: invalid type argument of ‘->’

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c: In function ‘omnibook_brightness_init’:

/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.c:131: warning: passing argument 4 of ‘backlight_device_register’ from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211/lcd.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/work/omnibook-2.20070211] Error 2

make: *** [omnibook.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-laptop/omnibook-20070211 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  omnibook-20070211.ebuild, line 26:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL=2.6 KSRC=/usr/src/linux  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-laptop/omnibook-20070211/temp/build.log'.

```

Mi date una mano? Grazie!

----------

## codadilupo

mi pare che 'sto modulo cozzi un poco con il tuo kernel... ad ogni modo

```
 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-sabayon/build 
```

che significa ?

Coda

----------

## intilinux

E' Sabayon la diStro inStallata...  :Cool:  ScuSate... ma mi Sembrava più Appropiato poStare quì..

----------

## Elbryan

 *intilinux wrote:*   

> E' Sabayon la diStro inStallata...  ScuSate... ma mi Sembrava più Appropiato poStare quì..

 

._. e ti sembrava male.

----------

## intilinux

Sì ma alla fine è uguale... o no?

Cmq... Alla fine il kernel è di qualche mese più "giovane" del modulo... che cmq ha sempre funzionato con kernel <= 2.6.20. 

Faccio un downgrade del kernel? Grazie!

----------

## intilinux

grazie cmq...

Sembra che la soluzione sia Questa:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-560445-highlight-omnibook.html

----------

